# Smartass2 governor ported by 1st encounter



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Its over in the dx ics thread.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

And you couldn't link to it? I know searching is important, but yeesh...


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13425-romcm9-encounterics-x-beta-3-bug-reports-only/page__view__findpost__p__355617


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

firstEncounter said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13425-romcm9-encounterics-x-beta-3-bug-reports-only/page__view__findpost__p__355617


Thanks for the link. It loads on the D2G (surprise, same kernel version) and seems to run okay. Will stress test it this week.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll probably check it out as well.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I'll probably check it out as well.


I recommend it. Seems to scale across the five slots, though it tends to hit 12, 8, and 300 mhz more frequently.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

So what do I have to do here? Adb push the .ko and then what ?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> So what do I have to do here? Adb push the .ko and then what ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Either manually or in an init script, insmod it


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Up and running thanks to you fine gentlemen...well at least FirstEncounter xD.

But seriously...BD I know you are busy, so how we/are you going to stress test this? I can do it. I'm underclocked and undervolted ATM if that makes any difference.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Up and running thanks to you fine gentlemen...well at least FirstEncounter xD.
> 
> But seriously...BD I know you are busy, so how we/are you going to stress test this? I can do it. I'm underclocked and undervolted ATM if that makes any difference.


By changing how often you use the phone. I whore my display for the time and calender. Essentially just tweak all the things.


----------

